# perdido river bream



## beagle man (Feb 25, 2013)

some bream thursday a.m.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

You have a mighty fine mess of fish there....see some pretty good size ones in that pile.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Did I see this photo on /r/Fishing the other day...?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good looking mess of fish, next couple weeks should be really good fishing on the rivers..


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine mess.


----------



## beagle man (Feb 25, 2013)

not that one.


----------

